# Advice needed on Salary in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello,

I am in talks with Banque Saudi Fransi in Riyadh for Budget Analyst/Officer Position paying between 19,000 - 20,000 SAR as a package plus medical benefits

I will be moving from Toronto, Canada and have . a wife and a 7 month old baby

I would like to live a clean 2 bedroom apartment ( hoping it will be a new building ) in a decent area.

Can someone please advise on the expenses I will incur like grocery, utilities, car expenses

My main goal is to save money.

Once we get there we hope that my wife will be working as well ( she is a cardiac sonographer )


Is the package decent?


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

any feedback?


----------



## Godfather (Feb 19, 2014)

The package is dependent upon your nationality and experience, for me it seems a bit low.

Living in Saudi is very cheap when compared to other countries in the Gulf. Shopping and general life is very cheap, cars are more expensive here than in Dubai for example, however fuel is almost FREE.

Did you take the position?


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the response Godfather.

I'm a Canadian but keep in mind I only have 5-6 years of experience under my belt. I'm hoping to gain some experience there hoping it would be help me move up and a higher salary in the coming years

Does anyone have any ideas on bonuses paid by Saudi Banks in general?

I'm actually waiting on the bank to get a confirmation on Visa availability and they have indicated that no visas were available and the bank needs to apply for one. Anyone knows how long that could take?

Thanks alot






Godfather said:


> The package is dependent upon your nationality and experience, for me it seems a bit low.
> 
> Living in Saudi is very cheap when compared to other countries in the Gulf. Shopping and general life is very cheap, cars are more expensive here than in Dubai for example, however fuel is almost FREE.
> 
> Did you take the position?


----------



## RoMuMo (Jun 22, 2013)

The package is good, when the company will even pay for your housing. The medical is for you and your family? You have to make sure to get a good insurance, min. Bupa Gold for example in a good network. Otherwise if you or your family have to go to the doctor you will just find sh**
You have many options to find housing. But be aware, the chaeper apartments that you can find compared with e.g. Dubai are in areas you do not want to live.
You will find the same prices in KSA.
And make sure to live in a good place. You are coming with wife and kids. It is not easy for your wife to go out. Going for a walk - no way.
As Godfather pointet out cars are more expensive than KSA though the fuel is almost nothing.
But all the cars are damaged. So when you have a car, you can be sure that it will be damaged too after a short time.
Saving money in KSA even depends on your lifestyle. If you would like to buy nicer products in a supermarket you will pay the same or more than UAE.
I would not advice to go there

By the way: you are living in the UAE? Stay where you are...


----------

